# Samstag 20.10 oder Sonntag 21.10 Tour in der Luxemburgischen Schweiz



## cpetit (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

möchte gerne an einen der diesen Tagen eine Tour in der Luxemburgischen Schweiz starten.

War von diesem Video sowas von begeistert das ich da mal unbedingt hin will. Schaut euch einfach mal den Film an.
Trail in der Luxemburgischen Schweiz

Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest.
Fahrzeit sind etwa 80 Minuten bis zum Sart in Echternach.

Die Runde hat etwa 55 km und 660 hm.

Also wer ist dabei?


----------



## Blocko (12. Oktober 2007)

Ultra!!!!

Da surfe ich so druch's Forum und lese etwas über die Luxemburgische Schweiz. Dabei fällt mir natürlich ein, dass ich am 22.09. erst dort war. Also las ich diesen Thread. 
Damals ist mir als Biker natürlich die Gegend direkt ins Auge gefallen wegen den geilen Trails. Und ich sah auch einige Biker. Einer hatte sogar eine Kamera auf dem Kopf und filmte!
...und jetzt kommt's: *Ich bzw. meine Freundin und mein Auto (Touran->Bikerkarre ;~) sind auf dem Video! *     
-> Minute 7:55min
Hammer! Zufälle gibt es...

Also ich kann es nur empfehlen aber fahre jetzt nicht schon wieder hin!  

Cheers,
Blocko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

mich wuerde das interessieren  

Samstag ginge bei mir auf jeden Fall, Sontag ist wegen Kindern und Familie schwieriger.

Wenn *normal* gefahren wird, schaffe ich (als Wiedereinsteiger im ersten Jahr) die Strecke sicherlich gut, fahrtechnisch hab ich eher keine Probleme.
Ich wuerde dann auf einem Rastplatz der auf dem Weg liegt *dazustossen*.
Ausserdem haette ich auf meinem Porty noch Platz fuer ein Bike...fuer den Fall das jemand aus meiner Ecke Lust hat, aber nicht weiss wie er hin kommt.


----------



## cpetit (13. Oktober 2007)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Samstag ginge bei mir auf jeden Fall, Sontag ist wegen Kindern und Familie schwieriger.
> .



Könnten auch Samstags fahren.


----------



## rofl0r (13. Oktober 2007)

cpetit schrieb:


> Könnten auch Samstags fahren.



Prima, das passt dann. Dann must du dir nur noch ne Uhrzeit ueberlegen.

Als Treffpunkt wuerde ich den ersten Parkplatz nach der Moselbruecke (oben rechts auf der Hoehe) vorschlagen. Da koennte ich dazu stossen. 
Man faehrt ja bei Trier-Ehrang ueber die Moselbruecke (man ist entweder schon auf der B52 oder kommt ueber die A602 dann auf die B52 in Richtung Luxemburg) Der Parkplatz ist gleich nach dem Berg oben hinter der Kuppe, noch bevor man auf sie A64 Richtung Luxemburg faehrt.

Du koentest die Tour ja noch im Eifel-Forum posten, vielleicht kann sich da noch der ein oder andere aufraffen. Ansonsten koennten die Aussichten auf billige Kippen und guenstigen Sprit noch den ein oder anderen animieren:
http://www.aral.de/toolserver/retaileurope/currentPrice.do?categoryId=4001412&contentId=58694


----------



## Klinger (13. Oktober 2007)

Würde mich bei gutem Wetter auch interessieren.
Wie lang ist schätzungsweise die Fahrzeit mit dem Bike?


----------



## cpetit (13. Oktober 2007)

Die Runde hat etwa 55 km und 660 hm.

Nach dem Video zu urteilen ist es etwa wie in Rodalben.

Ich denke 4-5 Stunden. Die Strecke gehört uns ja leider nicht allein. Sind vielleicht noch Zweibeiner unterwegs.


----------



## zapper_lux (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Kann einer mir diese Tour-Datei für mein GPS zuschicken?

mfG


Luc


----------



## Tobilas (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi, Christian !
Wir warten mal das Wetter ab,wenn's paßt bin ich dabei (wie heute morgen besprochen). Also, wie an anderer Stelle schon mal empfohlen: immer schön Teller leer machen und aufessen, dann gibt's schönes Wetter 
Melde mich spätestens Freitag wieder hier.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klinger (16. Oktober 2007)

Habe gerade erfahren das am So in Echternach ein Marathon ist (für Läufer, so ganz ohne ein Rad). Also wäre der Sa-Termin doch wohl der bessere!!!

Gruß aus SB


----------



## Tobilas (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi, Klinger !
Ich denke, auf Personen auf dem Trail müssen wir sowieso gefasst sein. Aber wir sind ja freundliche Biker mit Klingel und immer einem "Salut!" auf den Lippen, das wird schon gehn.
Wettermäßig sieht's kalt aber trocken aus, also keine Widrigkeiten in Sicht, wir werden konkret planen....

Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy 666 (16. Oktober 2007)

Wann soll die Tour jetzt starten?


----------



## Tobilas (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, Herr Tommy ! 
Schaun mer mal, was Christian sagt, der hat ja immerhin die Sache angeleiert. Meine Meinung: Samstag so ab 9:00 starten ab SLS, dann brauchen wir nicht zu rasen und geraten nicht unter Druck, können eventuell die Tour gemütlich ausklingen lassen gegen Abend.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## cpetit (17. Oktober 2007)

Freut mich das noch ein paar Biker mitfahren.

Würde gerne gegen 930Uhr in Saarlouis abfahren. Treppunkt wäre die Aral-Tankstelle. Könnten dann geschlossen nach Echternach fahren.

wie Tobilas schon schrieb


Tobilas schrieb:


> Hallo, Herr Tommy !
> nicht zu rasen und geraten nicht unter Druck, können eventuell die Tour gemütlich ausklingen lassen gegen Abend.
> Gruß
> Roland


----------



## Tobilas (17. Oktober 2007)

....dann halten wir das mal so fest: 9:30 Aral-Tankstelle (die an der A620? oder?) wer dabei ist, ist da!
Ich hab Platz für einige Bikes, aber nur einen "Zwei-Sitzer"....
->Warm anziehen, es wird frisch die nächsten Tage
Gruß
Roland


----------



## rofl0r (17. Oktober 2007)

cpetit schrieb:


> ...würde gerne gegen 9:30Uhr in Saarlouis abfahren...



Also ihr haettet dann etwa 100km bis zum von mir vorgeschlagenem Treffpunkt. Sag mir halt, wie lange ihr etwa bis dahin braucht, und ich bin dann zeitig da. 
Erkennungszeichen: blauer Octavia-Combi mit weissem Bike hinten drauf  
Ich werde dir aber noch zur Sicherheit meine Handynummer per PM schicken.

Wer ist denn nu alles dabei: cpetit als guide, klinger, rofl0r, tobilas tommy 666? 

Dann hab ich immer noch Platz fuer ein Bike auf meinem Porty, falls noch jemand aus meiner Ecke mit mag


----------



## Klinger (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube roflOr's Parkplatz-Treff vor der Moselbrücke wäre für mich ab SB auch geeigneter.
Hätte dann auch noch Platz für 1 Person +Bike ab SB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (17. Oktober 2007)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich glaube roflOr's Parkplatz-Treff vor der Moselbrücke wäre für mich ab SB auch geeigneter.
> Hätte dann auch noch Platz für 1 Person +Bike ab SB.



Das ist der falsche Platz, du hast PM.

Ich meine den Schotterplatz am Ende des Anstiegs nach der Ehranger Moselbruecke. Also wenn man ueber die Mosel rueber ist, Berg rauf, oben rechts. Siehe Link. Der Parkplatz ist der helle Fleck unten links  

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...pn=0.042145,0.079823&t=k&z=14&iwloc=addr&om=1

Je nach Aufloesung muss man noch ein bissel nach links Scrollen, aber halt auf der anderen Moselseite


----------



## scotty23 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mal eine kurze Beschreibung hinterlassen (für alle die nicht mitfahren können) von wo man diese nette Tour am besten startet ?

danke 

/scotty


----------



## cpetit (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jungs der Samstag rückt immer näher.

Jetzt mal ne frage an die Leute die mitfahren: Hat jemand von euch ein GPS?

Da ich die Strecke ja selbst nicht kenne und auch keiner dabei ist der dort schon mal gefahren ist wird es vielleicht schwierig die Strecke abzufahren.

Sollte also jemand ein GPS besitzen dann kann er die Daten dort Tour in der Luxemburgischen Schweiz
sich runterladen und schon mal anschauen.


----------



## cpetit (18. Oktober 2007)

Habe jetzt mal noch ein paar Biker angeschrieben die dort aus der Ecke kommen.

Vielleicht habe die noch Infomaterial oder vielleicht fährt ja der eine oder andere mit.


----------



## rofl0r (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

GPS hab ich nicht und ich kenne auch keinen, der sowas hat.
Aber wenn man sich die GPS-Route mal auf der Karte anschaut:

http://www.offroad-only.de/gps/MTB/MTB Luxemburg 280203.jpg

und das mit Google Maps vergleicht:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d....385632&spn=0.084317,0.159645&z=13&iwloc=addr

...wird eigentlich nur einmal linksrum durch den Waldguertel gefahren  
oder so  ich sehe das eigenlich ganz geschmeidig, da Wanderer auf dem Vid unterwegs sind, werden die Wanderwege beschildert sein


----------



## cpetit (18. Oktober 2007)

Hier gibt es noch ein paar Bilder Tour in der Luxemburgischen Schweiz die ich im Netz gefunden habe.


----------



## Tobilas (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi, Leute !
Ich hab mein GPS dabei, einen Edge 305...(und die neue Federgabel  )
bis spätestens Samstag
Gruß
Roland


----------



## rofl0r (18. Oktober 2007)

@cpetit: sag mal an, wie flott ihr unterwegs seit. 
Ihr habt ab SLS etwa 100km zum Treffpunkt auf dem Berg hinter der Moselbruecke bei Trier-Ehrang. 
Wenn ihr 9:30Uhr startet, waere ich 10:15Uhr da. 
Klinger wollte da ja auch dazu stoessen...

Hat jemand ne Digicam am Start? Ev bringe ich sonst meine mit...


----------



## Klinger (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich gehe dann am Fr auch gaaaanz früh schlafen damit ich am Sa Morgen rechtzeitig vom Acker komme.  

Treff 10:15 am Schotter-Platz?


----------



## Tobilas (18. Oktober 2007)

@Klinger: wir fahren über Schengener Brücke, d.h. Treffpunkt eher direkt in Echternach unten an der Sauer, von uns ( Merzig oder Rehlingen ) aus ist über Ehrang schlecht....

ich schlage deshalb Abfahrtszeit von 11 Uhr vor
Jeder der mitfahren will sollte dann dort sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (18. Oktober 2007)

Tobilas schrieb:


> ...Treffpunkt eher direkt in Echternach unten an der Sauer...



das ist mir auch recht, aber dann haette ich gerne einen genauen Treffpunkt.
Moege jemand (am besten cpetit) anhand des Links:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...2872,6.422131&spn=0.019053,0.035877&z=15&om=1

oder noch besser anhand vom Stadtplan: http://www.echternach.lu/Interface/Download.aspx?id=d88681fd-a26d-4f18-a90b-3531c72d53ff

den Treffpunkt festlegen.


----------



## popeye_mzg (18. Oktober 2007)

rofl0r schrieb:


> das ist mir auch recht, aber dann haette ich gerne einen genauen Treffpunkt.
> Moege jemand (am besten cepetit) anhand des Links:
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...2872,6.422131&spn=0.019053,0.035877&z=15&om=1
> ...




Also am einfachsten trefft ihr euch am Parkplatz rechts hinter dem ehemaligen Zoll (von Echternacherbrück aus kommend @rofl0r / die Saarländer werden wohl über Wasserbilligerbrück an der Sauer entlang reinschneien und treffen somit auch auf diesen Parkplatz). *(D7) *Der ist einfach zu finden und ihr habt zum einen nen prima Einstieg und nach Abschluß der Tour ne Möglichkeit kurz einzukehren (direkt gegenüber vom Parkplatz sind noch 2 Kneipen zu finden).

Gruß
Poppy


----------



## cpetit (19. Oktober 2007)

So Jungs, 
Treffpunkt ist um 11 Uhr in Echternach am Busbahnhof  (Ausgang Echternach Richtung Diekirch). 

DigiCam bringe ich mit wäre gut wenn der eine oder andere auch seine mitbringt.


----------



## rofl0r (21. Oktober 2007)

War ne prima Tour gestern, leider hab ich wegen Problemen mit den Lendenwirbeln gegen Ende der Tour etwas den Schnitt kaputt gemacht. Nochmal sorry Leute  Ich geh erst mal morgen zum Dok, dann wird das wieder.
THx an cpetit fuer den prima Tourvorschlag  
Meine Bilder stelle ich heute abend online.


----------



## Tommy 666 (21. Oktober 2007)

Moin roflor,
Schnitt ist doch egal, oder!!! Der Spassfaktor ist doch wichtig. Es war eine super Tour für Auge und Geist. 

Gute Besserung Tommy


----------



## Klinger (21. Oktober 2007)

@roflOr: Gute Besserung


----------



## cpetit (21. Oktober 2007)

Also Jungs, 

war für mich eine Super Tolle Tour. Hat alles gestimmt.

Bilder und Bericht stelle ich bald online.

Mailt mir mal bitte euch Email-Adresse damit ich euch die Bilder mailen kann.


Auch von mir "Gute Besserung"


----------



## Tobilas (21. Oktober 2007)

@roflor: Schnitt? welcher Schnitt  meinst Du die 6 km/h, so langsam sind Fußgänger......naja, irgendwie war's ja auch ein Fußmarsch mit Bikes; aber trotzdem atemberaubend toll die Gegend
Check erst mal Deine Sitzposition nochmal durch, vor allem mit Rucksack, dann geht es wieder nächstes Mal

Ansonsten müssen wir die Tour echt mal wieder fahren, wenn so'n tolles Wetter ist, das war echt Hammer. Und ein bißchen mehr Zeit einplanen auch für'n richtiges After-Bike, so wie's sich gehört  
Die schönsten Ecken sind oft fast vor der Haustür, ohne das man's weiß.


----------



## Tommy 666 (21. Oktober 2007)

Diese Tour werden wir auch wiederholen! Da bin ich mir sicher. 

In diesem Sinne

Tommy 666


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (21. Oktober 2007)

Hier die Links zu den Fotos von mir:

Low <- ca. 5MB 1024x768

High <- ca 63MB 5Megapixel


----------



## Tommy 666 (21. Oktober 2007)

Danke..schöne Bilder.  (schade, einige sind irgendwie unscharf)

Gruss Tommy


----------



## Tobilas (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, heute hat Eric den Bericht von Christian (super  ) veröffentlicht:
http://www.alpencross.com/d560_bericht-luxemburgische-schweiz.html
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, außer natürlich der Name von X, nämlich Frank ( "Ihr-reesche-mich-off-!  )


----------

